# Unable to create perspective



## Gonzo17 (7. Jul 2009)

Hi, 

ich bins wieder und ich hoffe, dass es diesmal nicht wieder an meiner Blindheit und Blödheit liegt, dass ich den Fehler nicht finde. Na obwohl, wenn doch, dann wärs wenigstens schnell gelöscht. Aber jetzt zu meinem Problem.

Ich hab ein RCP-Plug-In erstellt, das auch einwandfrei läuft. Die Perspective, die verwendet wird, ist eine eigens erstelle Perspective und wird beim Programmstart automatisch geladen. Heute wollte ich nun das Hilfe-System von Eclipse einbinden und wusste nicht genau, welche Plug-Ins ich dafür brauche, habe aber dann per Google folgendes gefunden: Kai’s Blog  Blog Archive  Including the Eclipse 3.3 help system in RCP applications

Ich trage also alle diese Plug-Ins (19 sinds glaube ich an der Zahl) in meinem Product unter "Configuration" ein und siehe da, in meinem RCP-Plug-In ist ein funktionierendes Hilfesystem. Als ich die Application aber danach erneut starten wollte, kam der Fehler, der im Threadtitel angezeigt wird:

Unable to create perspective 'test.perspective'. There is no corresponding perspective extension. 

Darunter steht "Reason", aber mit der gleichen Meldung. (Jawoll, es geht also nicht, mit der Begründung, dass es nicht geht. :lol 

Dazu sollte man sagen, dass ich die Perspective nicht direkt aus diesem Plug-In habe, sondern aus einem anderen eigenen Plug-In, das ich auf der "Configuration"-Seite eingetragen habe. Hat aber jetzt schon tagelang keine Probleme bereitet und ich konnte prima damit arbeiten. Nur eben nicht mehr seit heute, nachdem ich die Plug-Ins hinzugefügt hatte.

Interessant ist übrigens auch, dass es mit der Version von gestern alles funktioniert. Liegt also nicht an Eclipse oder meinen anderen Plug-Ins, die ich einbinde. Sobald ich dort auch wieder die Plug-Ins hinzufüge, um das Hilfe-System zum Laufen zu bringen, tritt das gleiche Problem auf. Damit konnte ich zumindest eingrenzen, dass es wirklich nur mit den Plug-Ins zu tun hat. Ich hab auch auf einzelne Plug-Ins getestet, ob es an denen liegt, aber hab nichts rausgefunden.


Edit: ???:L
Mittlerweile geht es. Irgendwann ging es so jedes zweite Mal und jetzt gehts immer. Aber ich hab eigentlich nix gemacht, die Einstellungen sind wie vorher. Kam jetzt in der letzten Stunde nur noch einmal oder so. Wäre aber trotzdem besser, wenns überhaupt nichmehr käm. Weiss jemand, was die Ursache für diesen Fehler sein könnte?


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Jul 2009)

Das Problem trat in seltenen Fällen wieder auf, aber nicht regelmäßig. Wenn überhaupt, dann mal so "zwischendurch". Ist also leider nicht reproduzierbar. Mir scheint es manchmal, dass das passiert, wenn meine Anwendung schon das Fenster erstellen will, die Perspektive aber noch nicht fertiggestellt wurde. Ich weiss nicht inwiefern das Sinn macht. Zumindest wäre es eine Erklärung. :bahnhof:


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jul 2009)

Ist die Perspective per Extension Point eingetragen oder programmatisch erzeugt?


----------



## Gonzo17 (16. Jul 2009)

Ich hab in meinem Plug-In Projekt eine "PerspectiveExtension" mit der targetID der Perspective. Die Perspective selbst wird in einem Plug-In erzeugt, das ich einbinde. In diesem Plug-In gibts ne Extension "perspectives", in der die Perspective mit id, name, class und icon definiert wird. Und die Klasse, die da angegeben ist, implementiert IPerspectiveFactory. Dort wird dann eben das Layout der Perspective bestimmt. Ich selbst hab in meinem Plug-In Projekt diese Perspective als default definiert, indem ich in der ApplicationWorkbenchAdvisor-Klasse die ID eingetragen hab. Beim Aufruf der Methode getInitialWindowPerspectiveId() wird also die ID dieser Perspective verwendet. Hast du ne Ahnung, ob die Fehlermeldung mit irgendwas von dem zu tun hat, was ich gerade beschrieben habe? Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Hilfe.


----------



## vogella (5. Aug 2009)

Hallo Gonzo17,

hast Du das hier mal probiert? Eclipse RCP - Tutorial (Eclipse 3.5)

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

